# Opteron und Itanium System

## rotlicht

Hi, ich wollte Gentoo auf 2 Systemen installieren,

Das erste System besteht aus vier Itanium Prozessoren, diese besitzt bereits da den Nachfolger des Bios (EFI-Bios), das zweite ist ein 4 Prozessor Opteron System.

Die installation führte ich dabei mit Hilfe der architekturspezifischen Gentoo Installationshandbüchern durch.

Alle lief glatt bis ich auf beiden Systemen per chroot ins neue environment wechselte.

Sobald ich nun emerge system eingebe passiert folgendes:

emerge fängt an Packete zu bauen und bleibt schließlich bei einem Paket (ich glaube es war groff) stehen, weil der g++ Compiler fehlt.

Ich habe das komplette Stage 1 archiv nach dem g++ binary durchsucht und nichts gefunden.

Nun meine Frage: wo finde ich g++ im Stage 1 bzw was muss ich tun damit emerge system weiterläuft.

Ist das vielleicht ein Fehler im Portage Baum?

Ich habe dabei darauf geachtet dass dieser vor dem emerge system synchronisiert ist. Die Synchronisation wurde dabei mit emerge-webrsync durchgeführt, da ich hinter einem proxy bin, aber dies war ebenfalls nicht zielführend.

Die zweite Frage die ich habe betrifft das Itanium System.

Welche Konfiguration muss ich dabei in der make.conf vornehmen.

Ich dachte die Host Variable muss auf "ia64-unknown-gnu" gesetzt sein, aber das funktioniert nicht.

Gcc will mir keine Binaries für solch ein System bauen.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch die richtigen parameter und wäre so nett mir diese mitzuteilen.

Grüße

Wolfgang Meyerle

Neuburg an der Donau

----------

## Freiburg

Hi,

ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wo g++ ist, aber warum nimmst du nicht eine Stage 2 oder 3 schließlich wird sowieso nach einem emerge sync das meiste neu gebaut, so das deine Optimierungen dann eingebaut werden...

----------

## rotlicht

Das funktioniert leider nicht auf dem Itanium System. Auf dem Opteron System ginge es. Da es sich bei dem Projekt um einen generellen Performance vergleich beider Systeme handeln sollte wollte ich so viel wie möglich elbst bei der installation in der Hand haben. Gut wenn es von Stage2 auch geht wie du sagst dass er die Optimierungen nachträglich macht dann wäre das auch ok. Das komische ist halt warum bemängelt emerge bei einem configure durchlauf eines Paketes das fehlen von g++ obwohl es ja eigentlich im stage1 Zustand wissen müsste dass g++ noch nicht vorhanden ist? Ist da eventuell ein Fehler im Portage Baum? Sicherlich werde ich es als ALLERLETZTE möglichkeit in kauf nehmen müssen vom Stage 2 zu bauen. Problematisch ist hier wie gesagt das Itanium System. Dafür gibt es kein Satge2 und dort ist g++ ebenfalls nicht vorhanden. Somit stoße ich spätestens da wiederum auf dieselben Fehler.

Ich habe sogar probiert emerge -e system zu machen. Bringt ebenfalls nix.

----------

## dertobi123

emerge system ohne vorher einen Bootstrap zu machen? Kommt das in etwa hin?

----------

## rotlicht

Was genau meinst du denn mit bootstrap? Hab ich da etwa was in der Anleitung übersehen?

----------

## dertobi123

Scheinbar, bzw. Jein  :Wink: 

Du gehst nach dem aktuellen Online-Handbuch, das beinhaltet aber nur die Anleitung für Installationen beginnend von Stage3 aus. Zwischen dem Entpacken des Stage Archiv und dem "emerge -e system" solltest du dies hier [1] lesen.

 *installationsdoku wrote:*   

> Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie ein stage3 Archiv herunterladen. Installationen mit einem stage1 oder stage2 Archiv werden nicht länger unterstützt.

 

Was so nicht ganz stimmt, die Anleitung zur Installation von Stage1 aus ist nur etwas "versteckt" worden ...

[1] http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/faq.xml#doc_chap3_sect13

----------

## Genone

 *rotlicht wrote:*   

> Ich habe das komplette Stage 1 archiv nach dem g++ binary durchsucht und nichts gefunden.
> 
> Nun meine Frage: wo finde ich g++ im Stage 1 bzw was muss ich tun damit emerge system weiterläuft.

 

In stage1 gibts keinen C++ Compiler.

Welche Doku hast du denn für das ia64 System benutzt?

----------

## rotlicht

Hm, da es für das Itanium System so gut wie gar nichts an Dokus gab, habe ich mich nach der AMD64 Anleitung orientiert.

Natürlich steht da jetzt nix über die richtigen make.conf optionen drin. Deswegen Frag ich ja...

Hab auch schon ein wenig gegoogelt und bin eigentlich nur auf so komische HOST="ia64-unknown-gnu" Einstellungen gekommen und die geht irgendwie nicht. Da motzt der gcc compiler.

für -march habe ich nocona gesetzt weiß allerdings auch nicht ob das richtig ist...

----------

## Genone

Also ich weiss genug über ia64 um sagen zu können dass nocona definitv falsch ist (dass wären die aktuellen Xeons). Sicher dass du wirklich von einem Itanium System redest und nicht nur von einem Xeon System mit em64t Unterstützung?

----------

## misterjack

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/IA-64-Options.html#IA-64%20Options

CHOST="ia64-unknown-linux-gnu"

beides mit 3 minuten googlen rausbekommen  :Razz: 

----------

## rotlicht

danke für den Tipp. Werde das ausprobieren. Habe die nocona Option irgendwo in ner make.conf.exmaple gesehen. Da stand natürlich nicht drin dasss das nur für xeon Systeme mit emt64 Unterstützung gilt.

Werde das ganze am Montag gleich ausprobieren. Hoffe ich komme diesmal weiter.

Was schreibt man denn nun beim march parameter rein? Da es ja hier jetzt nicht mehr der nocona parameter ist...

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden dass ich vor nem emerge system noch das bootstrap script aufrufen soll und dann wird mir dort unter anderem ein lauffähiger g++ compiler gebaut damit emerge system funktioniert?

----------

## dertobi123

 *rotlicht wrote:*   

> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden dass ich vor nem emerge system noch das bootstrap script aufrufen soll und dann wird mir dort unter anderem ein lauffähiger g++ compiler gebaut damit emerge system funktioniert?

 

Ja, oder eine Stage3 verwenden.

----------

## rotlicht

Vielen dank, der Tipp hat mit dem bootstrapen hat geklappt.

----------

